# Visual disturbances....anyone else notice this weird stuff??



## KJameson1959

Anyone else developing "photophobia" really bad? I catch myself wearing my sunglasses all the time, even inside. It helps me not notice the DP related eye tricks. Like when I get to work in the morning, I will leave my sunglasses on as long as I can. We also are lighted with flourescents and they really mess with me.

I am terrified and hate being around FLOURESCENT LIGHTING. Anyone else? Why do I have such a heightened sense of it's flashing? I hate it. I can see it out of my peripheral or reflecting on people's faces when I am talking to them.

What trips me out the most is how perfect my vision is aside from these "tricks". Does anyone else notice that? Like, I can read signs from far way, I have no problem reading, or focusing on things. I never have blurry or cloudy vision. I have always had and still feel as if I have 20/20 vision, but it's just these eye "tricks" that really get me terrified....it's like they are a whole seperate evil entity.

I also hate watching TV in a semi-lit room, because I feel as if the flashing from the TV is like, trying to chase me or something.

How about people's faces being blurred? Everything else will be clear, but when I am talking to someone, their face is distirted and I feel as if I am not really talking to them.

Can anyone relate to any of this?


----------



## Teresa

Thank you so much for writing this post. I thought I was the only one having theese "eye-tricks"... I have at huge problem with strong light also... expecially strong blue light... I cant get it of my vision... it is not only flourescent light but also regular strong ligting or strong colouring on for exsample building ect... I have had it for 6 months, and I is not getting any better :-( even though my dp sometimes gets a little better...

Sorry for the spelling... im from Denmark... you know... the country that have been invaded by climate-activists from all over the world...


----------



## Tim

I get the fluerecent lights trick, like the whole room flickers. But when I look at faces they look like they're made of wax, I'm not sure if that's what you meant tho.


----------



## Realiity

Definitely can relate to that.
I hate being on a non-flat screen computer because of the flashing.
I also have a problem with those fluorescent lights.
I think the reason for me being scared of it is because when I have panic attacks, my eyes flash and sh!t. 
it's creepy.


----------



## FoXS

yeeees. 
perhaps, we don't like such things because they are so unnatural. 
maybe we are only very sensitive?


----------



## Teresa

Sometimes things looks wierd to me. For exsample peoples faces look "wrong"... I cant explain how, but its like they are distorted (spelled right?) but they are not... Its soo scary... And I get guite paranoia when I feel this way, I look at the thing I think looks "wrong" again and again a hope every time that it looks normal again... It usually do after some time...
Last night I looked at my boyfriends hand and it looked wrong... like the fingeres were too long or something... but still they was not... I hate feeling like that becaurse I am affraid of seing things that arent there...


----------



## Rasmus

Well, not exactly like that, but I do have other visual disturbances.
When I'm fatigued, tired or any kind of exhausted, I tend to see these flashing purple lights, or squares of light, in my peripheral.
Also if I look down an ordinary kitchen sink it looks like it's been filled with white/bright sparks. Almost like fireworks.
- Have anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Teresa

Hi Rasmus...

I get it with blue light... I dont even have to be tired. So you are not alone...

Those fireworks you describe... Its normal to have them... I get them when I for exsample look to the side og at strain my eyes. I have allways had them... thats not related to DP og DR... its normal...

By the way... I have had a vacation house at Sildestrup Strand for many years... Its nice not to be the only one from Denmark in here


----------



## The Goat

Yes. Thank you so much for posting this. I have become extremely sensitive to light, particularly fluorescent lights. It just happens suddenly. Rooms seem to become unbearably bright, forcing me to look at the ground. It feels like my eyes are becoming dilated for some uncontrollable reason.


----------



## Rasmus

Teresa said:


> Hi Rasmus...
> 
> I get it with blue light... I dont even have to be tired. So you are not alone...
> 
> Those fireworks you describe... Its normal to have them... I get them when I for exsample look to the side og at strain my eyes. I have allways had them... thats not related to DP og DR... its normal...
> 
> By the way... I have had a vacation house at Sildestrup Strand for many years... Its nice not to be the only one from Denmark in here


Normal, you say? That helps a bit, thanks









Sildestrup is near Marielyst, right?

I see your birthday is 4th of november - so is mine!


----------



## BlueTank

KJameson1959 said:


> Anyone else developing "photophobia" really bad? I catch myself wearing my sunglasses all the time, even inside. It helps me not notice the DP related eye tricks. Like when I get to work in the morning, I will leave my sunglasses on as long as I can. We also are lighted with flourescents and they really mess with me.
> 
> I am terrified and hate being around FLOURESCENT LIGHTING. Anyone else? Why do I have such a heightened sense of it's flashing? I hate it. I can see it out of my peripheral or reflecting on people's faces when I am talking to them.
> 
> What trips me out the most is how perfect my vision is aside from these "tricks". Does anyone else notice that? Like, I can read signs from far way, I have no problem reading, or focusing on things. I never have blurry or cloudy vision. I have always had and still feel as if I have 20/20 vision, but it's just these eye "tricks" that really get me terrified....it's like they are a whole seperate evil entity.
> 
> I also hate watching TV in a semi-lit room, because I feel as if the flashing from the TV is like, trying to chase me or something.
> 
> How about people's faces being blurred? Everything else will be clear, but when I am talking to someone, their face is distirted and I feel as if I am not really talking to them.
> 
> Can anyone relate to any of this?


Exactly Exactly Exactly! Go to an opthamologist and you'll find you have 20/20 vision. Even with a quick check they said I was good to go. Then I said "are the outside bars of letters supposed to be all glary" and the lady was like "uhhh. i don't think so".

Artificial light bothers the hell out of me and I notice it flickering all the time!!! i've been getting gas at the same station for a long time and post DP/DR I get out of my car and I see the flickering on the ground. Like you said you *notice* it. Other people will see it too but you probably have to point it out. "oh, yeah, i guess it is". But for me I see flickering on the menu boards at restraunts and diners. One of the little lamps will be flickering on the soup menu or some crap and I will notice it specifically.

I used to turn on a lot of lights in my house. Now I can't stand most of them period, and I only keep a few on.

Also I try to wear a hat a lot.

The Fluorescent Light thing is very interesting. Its like our brains are hitting some strange frequency. There is information about this out there. About the Freq. of the lighting and how it bothers a certain percentage of the population, and yet everything is moving over to it for efficiency. Its not just people like us. People with Aspbergers have issues like this.


----------



## Rogue Bullies

Yeah I can relate. The reason why you probably don't like the lights is because while your mind is in what's called the "flight or fight" stage your pupils are dilated more so its letting more light in than it should thus making everything to bright. I despise the bright lights of anything myself. Its so hard to adjust.


----------



## Plur

I have dp from Xanax withdrawl and I read on benzo support dot org that's there's evidence to support that fluorescent lighting can even trigger slight dp in non dp sufferers and can intensify dp in those who suffer


----------



## PoorMe

KJameson1959 said:


> Anyone else developing "photophobia" really bad? I catch myself wearing my sunglasses all the time, even inside. It helps me not notice the DP related eye tricks. Like when I get to work in the morning, I will leave my sunglasses on as long as I can. We also are lighted with flourescents and they really mess with me.
> 
> I am terrified and hate being around FLOURESCENT LIGHTING. Anyone else? Why do I have such a heightened sense of it's flashing? I hate it. I can see it out of my peripheral or reflecting on people's faces when I am talking to them.
> 
> What trips me out the most is how perfect my vision is aside from these "tricks". Does anyone else notice that? Like, I can read signs from far way, I have no problem reading, or focusing on things. I never have blurry or cloudy vision. I have always had and still feel as if I have 20/20 vision, but it's just these eye "tricks" that really get me terrified....it's like they are a whole seperate evil entity.
> 
> I also hate watching TV in a semi-lit room, because I feel as if the flashing from the TV is like, trying to chase me or something.
> 
> How about people's faces being blurred? Everything else will be clear, but when I am talking to someone, their face is distirted and I feel as if I am not really talking to them.
> 
> Can anyone relate to any of this?


Yes , i wear sunglasses all the time! I find they help me not make eye contact with anyone so I can go through my dream world without feeling like im there. The only problem is that i get anxiety because i get self conscious and think everyone around me must think im weird for wearing them indoors in on a cloudy day. I try tell myself who cares what others think

My eyes play up all the time.. especially If im in a stationary car and the car next to me is moving i feel like im moving.

The other day i was walking to my friends car that was parked, anyways whilst i was walking past another car (on the way to my friends car) the car put its reverse lights on and straight away I saw my friends car reversing but it wasnt. I had to shake my head and go you idiot...

why does this happen... it does my head in! My brain never stops thinking.. its always analysing everything


----------



## catatonia

oh i'm so glad to read this! i thought i was the only one who hates flourescent light
i wear my sunglasses every time i go outside, even its a rainy day beacuse it helps me a lot to deal with the dr. hot and sunny days make my symptoms worse and i really dont know why..


----------



## forestx5

Little white squiggly tadpoles against a blue background are white blood cells in the capillaries of your eye. It is called the "blue entopic effect" when you can see them against a blue background. Some symptoms do have explanations. Isn't that reassuring?


----------

